# Filling Tanks?



## dhuffnmu (Mar 11, 2008)

How do most of you fill your tanks? Or should I ask where do most of you get your tanks filled at? I know not everyone has a big building with a water supply. So where do you go to get your tanks filled for work? Thanks.


----------



## PB (Mar 11, 2008)

Assuming you mean watering tanks? I use a transfer pump at the local creek.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 12, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Assuming you mean watering tanks? I use a transfer pump at the local creek.



Hmmm, I use the city water source @ the shop. I am currently finishing "dormant" sprays as the pests are surely respiring and crawlers are abound here in zone 8a. I often wonder the potential hydrogen value of the water I fill up with.


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 14, 2008)

you guys seem to be app guys, weigh in on my injection thread!
thanks, kevin


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 15, 2008)

We use city water at the shop where there is a large (1.5") feed line.

I have been known to take a fire hose and key and fill at an isolated hydrant.


----------



## elmnut (Mar 16, 2008)

we fill at hydrants designated by the local water authority, they check our equipment, issue a permit. We keep track of our usage and pay once a year.


----------

